# Sick or injured Clown -See pic



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

A friend of mine sent me this picture today asking what could be wrong with his little clown. He told me that the fish is eating ok and seems to be active. He has a pair of clowns in a 29gal biocube.
If anyone can offer insight it would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Leny

*bump*


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump.... any thoughts?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Poor little guy. 
Kind of a "duh" comment, but for lack of anything else and to give it a bump, is he maintaining excellent water quality so that if it's an injury, it will heal?


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

After a bit of googling, it could be Brooklynellosis Disease??

Not an expert by any means and the picture is a bit fuzzy.
Apparently, if it ooks like mildew then it could be.

Look it up on google and see if that helps.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

If it is Brooklynella, he'll know in another day or two. >_>


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats true from what I read Brooklynella will kill the fish pretty quickly. This little guy is active and eating well... here are a few more pics


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sun tan?

Sry had to say it.

Looks like even a sad face.


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like the little fella is almost back to normal.... musta just bumped his head.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to hear


----------

